# تدريب عملي على CNC Routers



## Ali Zaatar (9 مارس 2011)

اخواني
أبحت عن دورة .بمركز تدريب لشخصين في أي بلد عن ال cnc أعني تدريب عملي باستخدام ARTCAM وبلغة التدريب ENGLISH


هل أحد منكم مر بهذه التجربة ؟ 
الرجاع المساعدة


----------



## salah_design (9 مارس 2011)

ali zaatar قال:


> اخواني
> أبحت عن دورة .بمركز تدريب لشخصين في أي بلد عن ال cnc أعني تدريب عملي باستخدام artcam وبلغة التدريب english
> 
> 
> ...


اخي من اي بلد انت حتى نستطيع التواصل
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Ali Zaatar (9 مارس 2011)

أخي الكريم
أنا مقيم في السعودية - الرياض


----------



## salah_design (9 مارس 2011)

ali zaatar قال:


> أخي الكريم
> أنا مقيم في السعودية - الرياض


حياك الله اخي
وانا من الاردن اذا احببت استطيع اعطاؤك دورة بالاردن عملي 
ولا اعرف ماذا تقصد دورة باللغة الانجليزية حتى تقصد طريقة الحديث بالانجليزي؟


----------



## Ali Zaatar (10 مارس 2011)

salah_design قال:


> حياك الله اخي
> وانا من الاردن اذا احببت استطيع اعطاؤك دورة بالاردن عملي
> ولا اعرف ماذا تقصد دورة باللغة الانجليزية حتى تقصد طريقة الحديث بالانجليزي؟



أخي الكريم شكرا على اهتمامك
التدريب لشخصين يتكلمو اللغة العربية لاكن مش قادرين التعلم لموضوع تقني باللغة العربية
الشخصين مستواهم جيد جدا في كورل درو و أرت كام لاكن ليست لهم أي خبرة في التصنيع (CAM)
و cnc routers


تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (10 مارس 2011)

Ali Zaatar قال:


> أخي الكريم شكرا على اهتمامك
> التدريب لشخصين يتكلمو اللغة العربية لاكن مش قادرين التعلم لموضوع تقني باللغة العربية
> الشخصين مستواهم جيد جدا في كورل درو و أرت كام لاكن ليست لهم أي خبرة في التصنيع (CAM)
> و cnc routers
> ...


اخي لا اعلم اذا فهمت كلامك صح 
انت تقصد ان تتعلم الاخراج على ماكنة cnc الراوتر
اذا كان هذا ما تقصده فانني اتشرف بزيارتك للاردن وتقديم المساعده فيما تتطلب
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## maher ereksoussi (17 يوليو 2011)

أخي العزيز أنا أعنى بموضوع التدريس وأعمل دورات في سورية 
وأعمل دوراتعلى الماسنجرطبعا رسم وتشغيل على الأرتكام
إذا أحببت يمكن لك مراسلتي
[email protected]


----------

